# Shooting Checklist



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok, so I figured since I'm not going to be able to purchase a gun anytime in the near future, I'd check out some shooting ranges, rent some guns, and build up some experiences. Here's a check list I made up using Google documents.

http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p1I_snq7fGuCf7TNPaNKWfg

Anything else I should be looking for?


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

Caliber, Barrel length, sights ??????


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

Concealed45_1911 said:


> Caliber, Barrel length, sights ??????


Hm, "rounds" was going to be caliber. So like .22, .40, 9mm. Barrel length - good idea. Sights - what do you mean?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd skip "year." It'll be virtually impossible to determine year of manufacture while at the range, if that's what you mean.

"Sights" could mean night sights or standard, white dot or plain black, etc.

I'd give myself more room for "impressions," "what I like" and "what I don't like."

I do admire your organized, objective approach to this. If everyone did this, we'd see a lot fewer people going through six different guns their first year of shooting. Though, hmmmm, that does help my employer...:mrgreen:


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I'd skip "year." It'll be virtually impossible to determine year of manufacture while at the range, if that's what you mean.
> 
> "Sights" could mean night sights or standard, white dot or plain black, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I guess that the one good thing about the NJ wait: lots of time to think! I figure why not just take my time and narrow down the list, get some skills down, get input from other shooters, then pick up something I'm ready for.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I like it. :smt023

Maybe you can post an update when you have it completed; other people may find the information to be useful.


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

unpecador said:


> I like it. :smt023
> 
> Maybe you can post an update when you have it completed; other people may find the information to be useful.


Yeah, not a bad idea. I was going to kind of chronicle things as I hit the range, too. Each time I go back, I'll fill out more of the sheet, post some things like questions on here for feedback, take pics if they let me, etc.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Addt'l info on spreadsheet . . .*

You might consider the number of rounds downrange on each and the results (score). I keep an excel spreadsheet on all my weapons and track their rounds fired, results at qualification, and any other issues with the weapon. I also list any modifications or improvements made to each. As you are in the early stages it may be too soon for that info. Good thing about keeping track of things with excel is that you can add and change values as needed. An organized good way to address your search. Good luck with it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What's the purpose for the gun? Range/Home protection/ Personal carry. Just looking at your sheet so far and having a couple of them, here's what I use them for.
Glock-19 for carry and personal protection.
M&P-9 is for the range and home protection.
Both due their jobs just fine and I am happy with my choice.


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

Baldy said:


> What's the purpose for the gun? Range/Home protection/ Personal carry. Just looking at your sheet so far and having a couple of them, here's what I use them for.
> Glock-19 for carry and personal protection.
> M&P-9 is for the range and home protection.
> Both due their jobs just fine and I happy with my choice.


My primary role for this gun would be target shooting. The secondary use would be home defense. My impression is that the 9mm round is a fairly inexpensive one for target shooting. And I think a box or two of hollow points would be sufficient for home protection or a Katrina-esque debacle.

Very nice looking guns btw. I hope to test both out someday. What's your feedback on comparing the two?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice chart.

Take the opportunity for some training, focussing on stance, grip and marksmanship. I'm guessing as a novice, your hand position hasn't stabilized yet. Training will help prevent you from developing bad habits. And, for your selection exercise, shooting with a proper stance and hands will give you a better evaluation of what suits YOU.

I'd also broaden the range of guns you test to ones people DON'T LIKE. You really can't appreciate the good unless you've experienced the bad. This will also provide a baseline for defining your preferences. IE a really heavy DA pull (ie. PPK or DA revolver) might push you to SAO. Its really up to YOUR preferences, that are not necessarily the same as for others.

Also, HP rounds are not legal in NJ. This might push you to a larger caliber.


----------



## m3coupe4me (Aug 18, 2008)

submoa said:


> Nice chart.
> 
> Take the opportunity for some training, focussing on stance, grip and marksmanship. I'm guessing as a novice, your hand position hasn't stabilized yet. Training will help prevent you from developing bad habits. And, for your selection exercise, shooting with a proper stance and hands will give you a better evaluation of what suits YOU.
> 
> ...


Great, great, great idea. I will even add a post on here to get some "bad" gun choices. Might create a little bit of a stir on here!

Thanks for the info on the hp's in NJ.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Here is a link to more info regarding the use of HP ammo in NJ.

http://www.state.nj.us/lps/njsp/about/fire_hollow.html


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Also, HP rounds are not legal in NJ. This might push you to a larger caliber.


Not accurate. http://www.state.nj.us/njsp/about/fire_hollow.html. You can have 'em in your home, while hunting, and on the range. You can't carry them on the street, but normal people can't get carry permits in NJ anyway.

EDIT: *unpecador* beat me to it!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

m3coupe4me said:


> My primary role for this gun would be target shooting. The secondary use would be home defense. My impression is that the 9mm round is a fairly inexpensive one for target shooting. And I think a box or two of hollow points would be sufficient for home protection or a Katrina-esque debacle.
> 
> Very nice looking guns btw. I hope to test both out someday. What's your feedback on comparing the two?


They are both very accurate within 30'. The M&P will come back on target eaiser. It weighs a little more and you don't have as much recoil to deal with. The G-19 has little more recoil but it's no big deal and you will learn to handle it. Also the G-19 weighs less and is easier to pack.

For home/range I like the M&P-9, and packing I like the G-19. Each is made a little different but they both feel good to me. Good luck on your choice. :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

After reading the information provided from the link above, I would reconsider the use of HP ammo for home defense in NJ. It is allowed in the home but that does not mean that it is allowed to use in a self defense situation. It may be best to seek proper legal advice regarding this matter.

Also, in the event of a natural disaster and even in the midst of chaos, the law will still ultimately prevail. The only thing IMO that would negate that is the complete annihilation of civil authority, in another word, anarchy. 

Note: I don't have expertise knowledge on the aforementioned.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

> http://www.nraila.org/statelawpdfs/NJSL.pdf
> It is unlawful to knowingly possess "any *hollow nose*, dum-dum, or body armor penetrating bullet." A person may keep such ammunition at his dwelling, premises, or other land owned or possessed by him, or carry such ammunition from the place of purchase to said dwelling or land.


Beats me what the difference is between "posess" and "keep". Find yourself a Jersey lawyer to know for sure. Doubtless if you ever actually USED HP bullets in SD in NJ, you'd be screwed.

For that matter, you might want to also find out if NJ has a Castle Doctrine.

Again, if FMJ was your only choice, it might make you consider larger caliber.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

submoa said:


> Find yourself a Jersey lawyer to know for sure. Doubtless if you ever actually USED HP bullets in SD in NJ, you'd be screwed.
> 
> For that matter, you might want to also find out if NJ has a Castle Doctrine.


I heartily agree with all three sentiments.


----------

